# our salt water tank



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been meaning to post about it for a while now but i just kept forgetting about it  Well we are kind of "babysitting" a friend of ours fish tank, Basically he pays all and we get to have this pretty tank in our home  We are "babysitting" it for about 2 years give or take lol We have had salt water before (we had a 55g and 33g) Hubby is the main care taker i am more of the oh look pretty  

Here is some picture's of it more of the things inside:


































































What is in the tank so far: clown fish & a Blue Velvet Damsel,a bunch of corals,Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp & Banded Coral Shrimp.

I shall try getting better picture's, those more hubby was trying to get good pixs of the corals.

Main stuff in there is the corals hes more into that then the fish but me i love the fish. ;D


----------



## mrsusan (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks really pretty, I love marine tanks ;D


----------



## blinky000 (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, that's beauuuutiful. I've always wanted a marine tank but they're incredibly expensive to set up. One day, though!


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

How pretty!
I've always wanted a salt water tank but I've heard the upkeep is very expensive.


----------

